# A friend of mine's art site (Awesomesauce Content)



## MikeH (Jan 16, 2011)

Recently a friend of mine, Matt Lambdin of the band Die Strong, decided to start putting his artwork up for others to see. The guy is absolutely incredible at drawing, painting, and tattooing. I plan on getting some work done by him later down the road. Check it out!

the ART of MATT LAMBDIN


----------



## ralphy1976 (Jan 16, 2011)

pretty cool man..keep us updated whenever he posts more


----------



## MikeH (Jan 16, 2011)

For sure. I've known him for about a year, and only about 2 months ago I found out about his talent. The dude's got skill. Plus my artwork is a very similar style to his. Although his is much better.


----------

